# New Budgie Owner Need Help Please



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi all. I am so glad I found this community. So about a week ago I bought 2 budgies one male one female. They are about a month old. At least that's what I was told by the seller. I literally LOVE THEM so much. They are a part of my family now and I do everything I can to take care of them and keep them happy. Since I have never owned a pet before I become scared of anything new that I see my budgies do. They arw very active and yesterday I bought them some toys. I also bought them cuttlebones. They are on a seed diet. I never really paid any attention to their poop but today since I had the cuttlebones in the cage I noticed that one of them poops green. Like olive green with a white under it. Before I could take a good picture one of them squashed the poop with their feet. But I managed to take these pictures. Please tell me the poop is normal.



http://imgur.com/z0giZ


Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and congratulations on your new budgies! 
You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
Since you are new to budgies, the information on the several articles and sticky threads located at the top part of each section of the forums will be extremely useful as you become more familiar with the species.
Be sure to pay extra attention to the Diet and Nutrition and the Taming and Bonding sections.

At this point and given the fact your budgies were recently purchased, a slight difference in the poop consistency is to be expected as the stress from being in a new environment can cause this change on the poops.
The colour on the second link you have sent looks normal to me, while the shape of it is not fully formed.
For now, you can cover the cage on 3 sides (leaving front part uncovered) and place some soothing music on for your budgies in order to help them with the settling in process.

In the coming days, if you still notice an abnormality on the poops, you can book their first check up at the avian vet. This would likely put your mind at ease.

Best of luck with your new little friends!


----------



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks so much for your quick response! the first day i got them they were very quiet not moving at all. So one week is not enough for them to settle in even though they sometimes chirp and move around a lot? Also the reason the poop is not fully formed ia because before I could take a picture one of the budgies squashed it with his feet. But when I saw it it was a snail looking poop. Is green poop normal? How come the dried ones at the bottom of the cage black with a white part in it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

When budgies first come into a new environment with someone they are unfamiliar with, they are terrified and may be very submissive.
It generally takes more than a week - sometimes even more than two for them to begin to feel comfortable.

aluz has given you excellent advice. :thumbsup:

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

ninjarambohd said:


> Thanks so much for your quick response! the first day i got them they were very quiet not moving at all. So one week is not enough for them to settle in even though they sometimes chirp and move around a lot? Also the reason the poop is not fully formed ia because before I could take a picture one of the budgies squashed it with his feet. But when I saw it it was a snail looking poop. Is green poop normal? How come the dried ones at the bottom of the cage black with a white part in it?


The colour on the poop looks normal to me. With time and as the poop dries it's normal for it to progressively get darker till getting the black colour. 
The white part in the middle is also normal.


----------



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies
> 
> When budgies first come into a new environment with someone they are unfamiliar with, they are terrified and may be very submissive.
> It generally takes more than a week - sometimes even more than two for them to begin to feel comfortable.
> ...


Thank you so much for the great information! I have placed my hand in the cage several times today and yesterday and they don't seem to care, as in they don't fly away they just sit on their perch. I have even pet them and again they don't mind. The only thing that worries me is the color of the poop. Can cuttlebones change the color of the poop?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When budgies are stressed, their poop may be more watery or a bit off-colored. I don't see that you have anything to worry about at this point in time. Everything looks fine. :thumbsup:

Eating vegetables or colored pellets may change the color of the poop but chewing on the cuttlebone should not affect the poop's coloration.*


----------



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks so much!! I absolutely love this community! Just one very last question. Does white poop mean anything bad? Sometimes from today it's either white or green at times.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your new budgie friends! You couldn't have come to a better place to learn all about them, and I can see you've already received some stellar advice :thumbsup: 

As for your last question, all poop has a white part and a dark green part. Depending on how the droppings fall onto the cage floor, the white part can be facing up, or the green part. Either way, it's nothing to be worried about 

Be sure to read through all the links provided as you'll find lots of wonderful information regarding your little ones! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please do ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around, and we'd love to meet your budgies when you get a chance hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------

